# how to tell if a baby will be polled



## louisana2569

I have 2 babies that were born there mom's are polled but dad had horn is there a chance baby will b polled n how can u tell I posted pic of babies head n there mom's


----------



## KW Farms

Both look polled to me. Usually a horned kid will have a bit of a swirl where the buds are/will be. Polled kids don't have that.


----------



## caprinelivin

I have six polled does and they are always bred to a horned sire. I think if you breed polled to polled you get problems--like sex organ problems. Anyway, the kids are always polled except for one of the does whose first kids were horned and now she just had twins and one is going to have horns and the other is going to be polled! I can tell by feeling the horn buds or there will usually be a "swirl" of hair where the horns will be and polled ones usually have sort of a tuft of hair on the forehead. This has been my observations in my herd though and I am no expert. I hope this helps


----------



## Dayna

I bred a polled doe to a horned buck and we had 2 polled does and 1 horned buck. I noticed I could feel the bucks horns pretty much from birth. There were little nubs on the polled does but they never grew. They had more of a "fold" of the fur over the polled area where the buck had an obvious swirl pattern.


----------



## louisana2569

I have 3 other babies they have swirls but both parents had horns


----------



## eqstrnathlete

Last year my horned doe was bred to a polled buck and she had twin horned bucks.


----------

